
File format determination library for Python - floyernick
https://github.com/floyernick/fleep
======
eesmith
This is the third time you've posted something about your library, so I think
you are looking for at least some comment about it.

You say that python-magic doesn't work for you because it depends on a DLL
around a C library.

However, you didn't say why any of the other similar platform-independent
packages don't fit your needs. A quick look at pypi shows:

filetype -
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/filetype/1.0.0](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/filetype/1.0.0)
\- "Small and dependency free Python package to infer file type and MIME type
checking the magic numbers signature of a file or buffer."

puremagic -
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/puremagic/1.3](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/puremagic/1.3)
\- "Pure python implementation of magic file detection"

pyfsig -
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pyfsig/0.6](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pyfsig/0.6)
\- "A python library for identifying files by headers (magic bytes)"

You write "there are two good sites on the Internet with a lot of signatures
of different formats" but you don't list those two sources. Two likely ones
are
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_signatures](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_signatures)
and
[https://www.garykessler.net/library/file_sigs.html](https://www.garykessler.net/library/file_sigs.html)
.

However, both have signature for "ELF", which isn't in your table, so you
either aren't using those resources or you have selected only a subset. Which
is it, and if it's a subset, why?

These are the sorts of questions that people will have when trying to figure
out which library to use, so you should have answers for them in your
documentation/README.

